# african cichlids wanted



## renjarben (Oct 26, 2008)

looking for a breeder north brisbane


----------



## gacichlids (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I don't live by you, but I ship African Cichlids. I use USPS and it's relatively inexpensive and usually arrives within 2 days. I've never had a fish die in shipping before. here is a list of my cichlids including prices:

African Cichlids

- Labidochromis Caeruleus “Lions Cove” juveniles ($4.00) & fry ($3.00)
- OB Peacock “Hybrids” juveniles ($6.00)
- P Pulcher “Kribensis” adults ($5.00)
- Haplochromis “Uganda Fire Red” juveniles ($10.00)
- N Pulcher “Daffodils (Kamwimba)” young adults ($5.00)
- Ramphochromis Macrophthalmus “The Barracuda” ($15.00)

Angelfish & Tetras ($15.00 for all these fish)

- 2 Koi Angelfish
- 1 Lacefin Angelfish
- 3 Glass Tetras
- 3 Tetras

Here is a link to view my feedback from previous sales AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website . You can view my website at Georgia Cichlids, Breeders of Rare African Cichlids . If you are interested or if you have any questions you can contact me at [email protected] . 
Have a good day.
-Will


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh, I'd be interested in the angels and tetras. How much would shipping be to zip 74146


----------



## gacichlids (Jun 16, 2009)

Well USPS PRiority or UPS Ground both will take 3 days. I wouldnt be able to guarantee live delivery. Priority costs 27.85, UPS ground costs 14.71. If you would be interested in a quicker method, UPS 2nd day air costs 46.75. Now im not saying the ship WONT survive if you ship them over 3 days, Im just saying its riskier. I understand not wanting to pay 50.00 to ship, thats a little extreme. I will ship them however you like, just remember i dont guarantee live delivery. I will do my best to make sure the fish are as safe as possible during shipping. Please let me know how you would like to ship, when, the address you want them shipped to, and i will give you my paypal information. I also accept money orders, but I wouldnt be able to ship until I receive payment. If you are not interested I understand. Please let me know what you want to do. Thanks and have a great day.

-Will


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds good, I will order on Wed when I get my check.


----------



## gacichlids (Jun 16, 2009)

actually i need to know which method u will be using. USPS Priority ($27.85;arrives in 3 days), UPS Ground ($14.71;arrives in 3 days), or UPS 2nd Day Air ($46.75; arrives in 2 days). Please get back to me and let me know which shipping method you want and the address i can ship it to. My paypal account user name is [email protected]. Please let me know how you want to do this. Have a good evening.

-Will


----------

